# My Destroyed House



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

WAC Lighting


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Ask the electrician.


----------



## dobbstown (Aug 24, 2016)

I'm an electrical contractor. I've put in a more can lights than I can count and to be honest, I think the things look cheap. Because this is my house I don't care to try and fail with track lights. So any insight would be greatly appreciated. Can lights suck.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

dobbstown said:


> I'm an electrical contractor. I've put in a more can lights than I can count and to be honest, I think the things look cheap. Because this is my house I don't care to try and fail with track lights. So any insight would be greatly appreciated. Can lights suck.


I have to say, you are considering track lights because you think recessed lighting looks "cheap"???? 

Track lighting for general light is so 80's. What kind of recessed are you using that you think they look cheap?


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuude track liiiiighting suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuucks.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

dobbstown said:


> I'm an electrical contractor. *I've put in a more can lights than I can count and to be honest, I think the things look cheap. Because this is my house I don't care to try and fail with track lights.* So any insight would be greatly appreciated. Can lights suck.



:vs_lol:


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I just dont know what to say in here but track lighting ???


that is about pretty much history.,, it have it own merit for special apps that about it for spotlighting display or something like that. 

General lighting .,, not with the track at all.

Go with barebone recessed can houseing or just get one of dangbat 1200mm led tube and hang it up there.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

I saw a lot of tracking lighting in the mall of america last night......True story.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I saw a lot of tracking lighting in the mall of america last night......True story.


Family vacation?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Track lighting found in museums and stores currently. 

You may really want to rethink that decision.

I call them residential dust collection lights.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I saw a lot of tracking lighting in the mall of america last night......True story.


It the same in Philippines too the tracks is mostly used for spotlighting the display but for general lighting we use either 48 inch or 1200mm tubes either in T8 or LED.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

sbrn33 said:


> Family vacation?


I live like 2 miles from moa. I didn't want to come home and just do invoices all night so I asked the wife if she wanted to go walk around and window shop. Weeeeeeeeeeeeee ended up buying shoes for her. lol


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Low bay lighting really pulls off that refurbished studio / quasi 
industrial look ..if that helps:blink:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Fixture choice(s) are really dependent on what one wishes to illuminate Dobbs

~CS~


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You should buy a handful of tiffany table lamps and put them next to the green naugahyde couches and recliners. The ones with the plastic lay over covers on them so the naugahyde doesn't get messed up.............




When Frank Sinatra stops over he is gonna love the look.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

macmikeman said:


> You should buy a handful of tiffany table lamps and put them next to the green naugahyde couches and recliners. The ones with the plastic lay over covers on them so the naugahyde doesn't get messed up.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that will look really nice with shag carpet


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Majewski said:


> I live like 2 miles from moa. I didn't want to come home and just do invoices all night so I asked the wife if she wanted to go walk around and window shop. *Weeeeeeeeeeeeee ended up buying shoes for her. lol*


We :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:, like that wasn't her plan all along..............................








Window shop.................when you leave your wallet locked in the car.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

@macmikeman @drspec LOL you guys are harsh! LMAO!


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Majewski said:


> Weeeeeeeeeeeeee ended up buying shoes for her. lol





MechanicalDVR said:


> We :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:, like that wasn't her plan all along..............................


Be reasonable she was probably down to her last 40 or 50 pairs!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> Be reasonable she was probably down to her last 40 or 50 pairs!


Yeah you're right, what is a girl to do without 30 or so for back up???


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Track is for retail display lighting. In a house it sucks because you're always in your shadow. If you want something directional put in a gimbal. Lotus makes a nice 3". They also make a 4" but I haven't tried it. 

Most of the track I see in houses ends up in the dumpster during demo.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I don't think cheap and track lighting really go hand in hand. Cheap, hmm, Lowes and HD. Halfway decent, maybe Econolight.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Majewski said:


> I live like 2 miles from moa. I didn't want to come home and just do invoices all night so I asked the wife if she wanted to go walk around and window shop. Weeeeeeeeeeeeee ended up buying shoes for her. lol


I went to Gander Mountain to buy boots. Left with no boots, but the wife had a new revolver. Must be something different in the water this far north.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Last time I was in Gander Mountain, I was looking through the catalog and came across some 50 cal stuff and the voices in my head were saying you need one of these. No real place around with the distance to best use all that power, but you need that. Exercised massive amounts of self restraint and left...


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Track is for retail display lighting. In a house it sucks because you're always in your shadow. If you want something directional put in a gimbal. Lotus makes a nice 3". They also make a 4" but I haven't tried it.
> 
> *ALL* of the track I see in houses ends up in the dumpster during demo.


Fixed it for you!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> I went to Gander Mountain to buy boots. Left with no boots, but the wife had a new revolver. Must be something different in the water this far north.


*Sounds like a smart girl, she's a keeper!*


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Last time I was in Gander Mountain, I was looking through the catalog and came across some 50 cal stuff and the voices in my head were saying you need one of these. No real place around with the distance to best use all that power, but you need that. Exercised massive amounts of self restraint and left...


A good friend of mine is selling a Barrett, he's only asking @ $6k...

"Like new Barrett BMG 50 sniper rifle with scope bipod and case with lots of ammo some target around 450 rounds then another few boxes of the "good stuff" Like IC compound full blues and APIT's $6200.00 OBO. Will post video in comments. Is sighted at 200 yards for local range with target ammo but can be reset up to 1000 yards on the bench. Weapon will reach out well past 1000 yards with 700 grain round."


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Must resist.... temptation.... Hmm, could I expense that? Meals and entertainment.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Jeebus, Maj, you were supposed to take her to the tool store.

You have so much to learn.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Must resist.... temptation.... Hmm, could I expense that? Meals and entertainment.


I'm sure you could get a better deal from him, he just bought new GPS for his plane....just saying..


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Jeebus, Maj, you were supposed to take her to the tool store.
> 
> You have so much to learn.


You think she needs a 'new tool'?????









Hitting our boy below the belt?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

You know they do make some decent track lights. Some of that flexible stuff can be cool.
If you are gutting it though go with cans.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

MechanicalDVR said:


> You think she needs a 'new tool'?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, buying a lady shoes does come with benefits. Last time I bought her a pair of expensive Tod's, she...

Never mind...


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> You know they do make some decent track lights. Some of that flexible stuff can be cool.
> If you are gutting it though go with cans.


Flexible stuff? Yeah, you can upgrade from the 80's look to the 90's.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Well, buying a lady shoes does come with benefits. Last time I bought her a pair of expensive Tod's, she...
> 
> Never mind...


True and I've played that out more than once...

Imagine what you can get for a pair of Manolo Blahniks?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

99cents said:


> Flexible stuff? Yeah, you can upgrade from the 80's look to the 90's.


 *Touché !!!*


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

99cents said:


> Well, buying a lady shoes does come with benefits. Last time I bought her a pair of expensive Tod's, she...
> 
> Never mind...


As long as she models the shoes...just the shoes!!!:brows:


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

We use a ton of track lighting in Vegas at conventions.
It's a great add-on for the EC working the show.
The EC will racks by the pallets in many shows.
They have different clips made to hook the track on the standard booth reusable booth frames.
That and stem lights that clip on the booth metal track.
Sometimes the vendor would bring their own.

I hate putting up the track for so many reasons.
It gets used and abused so much the heads have trouble making contact.
Have to move the head over a bit to work or squeeze the track with channels. 

The vendor ones are always missing the end caps, have the cords wired wrong, have jumpers from 1 track to another with only 1 feed, and under sized cords.
The loads can be between MH to LEDs.

The tracks and stem lights are good for early morning work repair work morning of the shows. LEDs have really helped things. 

The LV Sands had a few fires, possibly the track lights. That's what Addelson gets for not hearing electricians to work his shows. Mandalay Bay too many vendors get away with doing their own electrical had some track cords light up.

If your residence has concrete ceilings, then track lights are the way to go.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> Must resist.... temptation.... Hmm, could I expense that? * Meals and entertainment.*


HAHAHA.....I use that exact same one. It's a wonderful catch-all, isn't it? That along with "advertising" can go a long way!


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

legal and professional fees


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

backstay said:


> As long as she models the shoes...just the shoes!!!:brows:


Now you're thinking just like me!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

active1 said:


> We use a ton of track lighting in Vegas at conventions.
> It's a great add-on for the EC working the show.
> The EC will racks by the pallets in many shows.
> They have different clips made to hook the track on the standard booth reusable booth frames.
> ...


Reminds me of two venues that had staff electricians that would still hire a couple guys out of the hall to install the booth lighting and supply power as needed on Thursday nights because they would have their guys set up on Thursday but have all but their foreman off on the weekend for the actual shows paying the guys out of the hall rather than their guys the OT, never saw why but I took advantage of the calls when others turned them down.

Had free admission to home and outdoor shows and various other trade shows, I liked it.


----------

